# لماذا.... الترانيم؟؟؟؟؟



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

لية منعملش جزء فرعى فى الترانيم
اصل انا بحب الترانيم اوى 
يكون ل الترانيم اللى الاعضاء مألفاها او لما تكون محولة نغمة اغنية الى كلام مسيحى :smile01
وكده يعنى دا للمبدعين فى الترانيم :mus25:
واشكركم لو حد رد عليا :t39:


----------



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

hoa mfesh rd wla eh


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> hoa mfesh rd wla eh


هو فين الاقتراح ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> هو فين الاقتراح ؟






*koki* قال:


> لية منعملش جزء فرعى فى الترانيم
> 
> يكون ل الترانيم اللى الاعضاء مألفاها او لما  تكون محولة نغمة اغنية الى كلام مسيحى :smile01




:fun_lol:


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :fun_lol:


*اى حد يقترح للترانيم على الاقل خالص يكون شاف المواضيع المتثبته وقراها 
**خدمة الكورال والتسبيح 
:12BF86~159:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

ههههههه
بس يا ولاد ماتتخانقوش


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ههههههه
> بس يا ولاد ماتتخانقوش




*حاضر يا بابا :new6:*


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *اى حد يقترح للترانيم على الاقل خالص يكون شاف المواضيع المتثبته وقراها
> **خدمة الكورال والتسبيح
> :12BF86~159:*​



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه :giveup:
طيب براحة فهمت الله :act19:
شكرااااااااااااا :boxing:


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ههههههه
> بس يا ولاد ماتتخانقوش


حاضر يا جدو


----------



## oesi no (21 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه :giveup:
> طيب براحة فهمت الله :act19:
> شكرااااااااااااا :boxing:


*العفو 
زورونا تجدوا ما يسركم 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> حاضر يا جدو





+ cupid + قال:


> *حاضر يا بابا :new6:*



ايوة كدة ابي وحفيدي بيكلموني كويس

اى حركة تانى وخناقات فى المنتدى هاحرمكوا من المصروف


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
اضربهم احسن


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *
> زورونا تجدوا ما يسركم
> *​




*فى عندك خوخ:new6:*


----------



## *koki* (22 أبريل 2010)

ولا مشمش حتى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------

